# SanDisk ImageMate 8 in 1 (SDDR-88)

## benjamintm

Hi all,

I'm trying to get my SanDisk ImageMate 8 in 1 (SDDR-88) running.  I've compiled USB support for the USB SanDisk-09 and 55 and SCSI emulation into the kernel (2.6.3-gentoo-r1).  I am able to successfuly mount a LinkSys USB disk, but when I plug the ImageMate into the USB port, I get the following dmesg output:

 *Quote:*   

> usb 1-4: new high speed USB device using address 2
> 
> scsi2 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> 
>   Vendor: Generic   Model: STORAGE DEVICE    Rev: 0128
> ...

 

Looking in /dev, I see the /sda is there, but there is no /sda1 or beyond.  Any suggestions is appreciated.

Thanks,

Ben

----------

## mlundkn

do an 'rmmod usb-storage'

and than 'modprobe usb-storage'

afterwards, you should see the ' /dev/sda*' device and you can mount it.

Yeah shure it's awkward. But until something better comes up, that's the way to go

Gegards

mlundkn

----------

## benjamintm

Hmm, well that kind of works :-).  If I do rmmod/modprobe with a CF card in the reader, \dev\sda1 appears and everything works fine, but if I try it with an MMC , modprobe just goes off into never-never land and all the sd* are now missing.  If I try to do an 'rmmod usb-storage' after that , I get 'ERROR: Module usb_storage is in use".  

On a side note, if I have the MMC in the slot when I boot up, the card is seen as \dev\sdc4 (and there is \dev\sdc1 - \dev\sdc3).  The CF card still appears on \dev\sda1.  With both, I am able to mount them.

Any other suggestions?

Thanks,

Ben

----------

## dsd

does anything odd appear in dmesg when you are having problems?

this sounds more like a bug than something you are doing wrong

----------

## benjamintm

It looks like the problem is doing the rmmod/modprobe multiple times might be causing the lockup.  Playing around, I can mount the MMC card once, but not a second time.  Same goes for the CF Card.  Here's my dmesg output after doing rmmod/modprobe twice:

 *Quote:*   

> drivers/usb/core/usb.c: deregistering driver usb-storage
> 
> Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...
> 
> scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> ...

 

Ben

----------

## dsd

are you umounting the device before unplugging/unloading modules?

----------

## benjamintm

Yes.  It's pretty consistant. 

Here are the steps I'm following:

"rmmod usb-storage"

put in MMC or CF (I don't have a SM or xD card)

"modprobe usb-storage"

sd* appears (sda1 for the CF; sdc4 for the MMC)

"mount /dev/sdc4 /mnt/temp"

Contents are viewable

"umount /mnt/temp"

"rmmod usb-storage"

remove MMC or CF.

"modprobe usb-storage."

Command never returns.  Further attempts to rmmode usb-storage reports "ERROR: Module usb_storage is in use" and will continue to do so until I reboot.

FYI, this is occuring with DevFS and udev.

Ben[/code]

----------

## dsd

ok... when you try loading the module for the second time, and it hangs, does anything new appear in dmesg?

also.. try running these commands after umounting but before rmmod'ing:

```
eject -s /dev/sda

eject -s /dev/sdb

eject -s /dev/sdc
```

----------

## benjamintm

I get the same lock up after using eject.  When ejecting /dev/sda and /dev/sdb, I get the following message:

 *Quote:*   

> eject: unable to eject, last error: Success

 

Nothing new appears in dmesg after I do the second rmmod.  Here is the output:

 *Quote:*   

> drivers/usb/core/usb.c: deregistering driver usb-storage  <--First rmmod
> 
> Initializing USB Mass Storage driver...  <--First modprobe
> 
> scsi1 : SCSI emulation for USB Mass Storage devices
> ...

 

Curiouser and curiouser said the rabbit.

Ben

----------

## nianderson

any update here i havent gotten around to getting my imagemate 8 in one sddr - 88 workin. Be nice to have it especially when i get my zaurus 860  in the next week or so.

----------

## bfdi533

I have an SanDisk ImageMate SDDR-89 and I am having similar trouble.  However, mine never "accepts" a USB port assignment.  I have the same modules compiled and loaded. 

Here is what I get when I plug in my card reader with no cards in it:

```
Dec 29 13:21:28 ebdhome usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 8

Dec 29 13:21:29 ebdhome usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0in

Dec 29 13:21:34 ebdhome usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0out

Dec 29 13:21:35 ebdhome usb 2-1: device not accepting address 8, error -71

Dec 29 13:21:35 ebdhome usb 2-1: new full speed USB device using uhci_hcd and address 9

Dec 29 13:21:36 ebdhome usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0in

Dec 29 13:21:45 ebdhome usb 2-1: khubd timed out on ep0in

Dec 29 13:21:45 ebdhome usb 2-1: device descriptor read/all, error -110

```

Any help on this?

----------

